# What are feeders and pellets??



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi 
sorry for asking in dont know what are feeders and pellets??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

feeders are live fish with the purpose of being eaten. You buy those from lfs, i.e. feeder gold fish, guppies and the list goes on. Pellets are packaged food that comes in cans, boxes, etc. just like flakes, but there are pellets.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

exactly like kouma said...pellets are more nutritious and feeders carry the risk of disease, so they should be used once in a while


----------



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

what kind of pellets do i buy, are there more of pellets or just one


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

there aren't pellets exactly desighned for piranhas but you need to find those that are made for carnivourous fish...usually have a pic of a cichlid on them like an oscar.....hikai gold are said to be good ones.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

oops. that's hikari gold, not hikai


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

vlahos said:


> oops. that's hikari gold, not hikai


 Isn't it Hikari carnivore sinking pellets?


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

you can pick up a can of freeze dried krill which most p's really love.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

go with shrimp from the grocery or buy beefhearts from the lfs


----------

